# Tubal Reversal?



## FAIRMAIDEN81 (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone had a tubal reversal? I had a tubal about 2 years ago thinking I wouldn't want anymore kids, since I have 3. Basically, i was in a HORRIBLE relationship with my ex and didnt want more children with him so I had a tubal. But.....now I have a wonderful man in my life who my children adore. I couldn't ask for anyone better! We have talked about and done research on having my tubal reversed. I was seeing if anyone has gone through this before and what your stories are on the subject. We have looked online and read what doctors and other people have to say about it but I would like to hear it from "real people" ya know!?


----------



## Rememberjoy (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't really comment on a tubal reversal, but my DH had a vasectomy reversal in March and the procedure itself seemed to go well. We are currently TTC # 4. So I know how you feel. I thought we were done too, but I changed my mind. I have this feeling that someone is missing from our family. I feel so luck to have a DH who would go back for a reversal. He is great guy. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------

